

Groupon Losing its Luster - Only 43 sold For NY Times National Deal - jprobert
http://www.groupon.com/deals/the-new-york-times-dc?c=dnb&p=1

======
mchusma
You sure it's not the times that is loosing it's luster? Still embarrassing
for Groupon

